# Using Linux is Sin ?????



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 27, 2006)

Hi guys , I just read an article on a blog by a person named shelly , who has crossed all limits to bash linux and says that using linux is sin. I just wonder how sick can people be , is it sheer ignorance or something real dirty ????
  I just thought to share  it with u....

here is the link ....

*www.shelleytherepublican.com/2006/04/20/linux-a-european-threat-to-our-computers-by-tristan.aspx


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 27, 2006)

Ignorance + GUI Blindness + Girl Blogger + Republican + Paid By MS + Nothing else to post on the blog + Ripping some article from some other blog = That ^^


----------



## Pathik (Dec 27, 2006)

Such an idiotic article... 
btw read the comments... they r fun...


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 27, 2006)

I've not seen even Bill speak this way lol, who the hell is this one then?


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 27, 2006)

yeah , the comments r real fun .


----------



## blackpearl (Dec 27, 2006)

Girls!!!


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Dec 27, 2006)

Hahhaa ... I was about to flame you on sexism .. But then I read the article .. 

"Osama bin laden uses Linux " 

and 



> If you see a company using Linux, it may be that they have not paid for this software. Report them to the Business Software Alliance who have the legal authority to inspect any company’s computers for illegal programs like Linux.


----------



## kumarmohit (Dec 27, 2006)

Ignorance is Bliss...


----------



## Tech Geek (Dec 27, 2006)

blackpearl said:
			
		

> Girls!!!


 
she is a alien, speaking about linux like that.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 27, 2006)

infact that ugly farting b***h rants again here showing a genuine BSOD of windows as a BSOD of Linux!  
*www.shelleytherepublican.com/2006/12/01/linux-the-reliability-myth-debunked.aspx
Girls are idiots?or ahemm
She can find friends here in our forum itself-Windows fanboys decorating their ugly virus helled trash WIndows
__________
got BP high sorry~~~!!!!


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 27, 2006)

^^
Gx's perfect partner you mean? 

@it_waantz_me - Hehe, good quote there


----------



## mediator (Dec 27, 2006)

Only one statement holds true in Ms/Mrs.Shelly's nice little article(below) not in terms of disease but in terms of how fast the cancer cell spreads! The same is happening with linux...........SPreading like a cancer cell every where now.



> many liberal universities that a leading computer expert *Steve Balmer (from Microsoft) described Linux as cancer.*


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Dec 27, 2006)

~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> yeah , the comments r real fun . and she dont want to believe that blogger and her blog is hosted  on linux servers , even when people have given her proofs.



her site is hosted on windows server


----------



## mehulved (Dec 27, 2006)

~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> Hi guys , I just read an article on a blog by a person named shelly , who has crossed all limits to bash linux and says that using linux is sin. I just wonder how sick can people be , is it sheer ignorance or something real dirty ????
> I just thought to share  it with u....
> 
> here is the link ....
> ...


I have seen it before and I rather find it as a piece of satire. There are a few things that point that she's actually meaning the opposite of what it seems up first. I will have to read it again to point it out.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 27, 2006)

@desitek,earlier it was hosted on linux servers.
read this  *www.shelleytherepublican.com/2006/05/02/shelleytherepublicancom-hosted-on-linux.aspx


----------



## drvarunmehta (Dec 27, 2006)

Lol...the stupidity is continued in this article. It's even more hilarious than the first *www.shelleytherepublican.com/2006/...-succeed-cheat-cheat-cheat.aspx#comment-13637


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 27, 2006)

What the.....this is the first time i m saying this about a gal, "is he an idiot or what....". A product from a country doesn't matter at all now, there is no world left, it's just corporations, somebady should tell this lady this.

I just read some of her comments, totally ignorent. What the hell is she thinking....



			
				QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> ^^
> Gx's perfect partner you mean?



Stop doing that, it's not funny when u do it all over, when i don't even take part in this section


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 28, 2006)

drvarunmehta said:
			
		

> Lol...the stupidity is continued in this article. It's even more hilarious than the first *www.shelleytherepublican.com/2006/10/06/linux-if-at-first-you-dont-succeed-cheat-cheat-cheat.aspx#comment-13637



the complete linux section on her site is  hillarious.


----------



## JGuru (Dec 28, 2006)

She must be a hardcore Windows fanatic!!! She has touched the height of insanity!!!


----------



## drvarunmehta (Dec 28, 2006)

I just have to quote this, it's just too funny. This is by the idiot who made the site:


> Let me summarize this:
> 
> Windows XP Home is for the everday computer user.
> Windows XP Pro is for the computer professional.
> ...


----------



## techtronic (Dec 28, 2006)

drvarunmehta said:
			
		

> I just have to quote this, it's just too funny. This is by the idiot who made the site:


----------



## chesss (Dec 28, 2006)

the funny thing is that so many ppl fail to see that it is a joke in a sarcasstic way. 
and if you enjoyed this "hitchhiker's guide to the galaxy"  is the book to read.


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 28, 2006)

silly girl


----------



## praka123 (Dec 30, 2006)

She may be paid by Microsoft for these silly blogs!


> Bribing bloggers the Microsoft way
> Dec. 27, 2006
> 
> Want to know why Microsoft has so many people saying good things about it, despite endless security problems, high-prices, product lock-in, and a big-brother attitude towards using their products? They bribe people.
> ...


read more: *www.linux-watch.com/news/NS4598924090.html



> Microsoft's latest attempt to curry public favor apparently began on its community-site, The Hive. This time, the company is giving bloggers free, expensive laptops preloaded with Vista.


*www.linux-watch.com/news/NS4123497783.html


----------



## JGuru (Dec 30, 2006)

It's Microsoft's way of doing things!!! To give -ve publicity to Linux. The whole world
 knows how unsafe Windows O.S is. Vista is not so secure either. 
 The brazen & arrogant attitude of M$!!!


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Jan 4, 2007)

i think she may have got new year surprise from microsoft!!!
laptop with vista


----------



## Sykora (Jan 4, 2007)

*gasps for breath from laughing too much*

I don't know whether I should recommend the other articles on her site for reading. They're even more horrible short-sighted. I can't believe one can live in this age and agree with what's up there.


----------



## Aberforth (Jan 6, 2007)

That women is extreme racist, silly, extreme conservative american, narrow minded, I am surprised some of us would bother reading her articles. I guess if you understand her writings you would never even visit her blog or give importance to what she says. Ignore that blog, don't increase her profile views just like that, she is a typical attention seeker.


----------



## mediator (Jan 6, 2007)

Aberforth said:
			
		

> That women is *extreme racist, silly, extreme conservative american, narrow minded*, I am surprised some of us would bother reading her articles. I guess if you understand her writings you would never even visit her blog or give importance to what she says. Ignore that blog, don't increase her profile views just like that, she is a *typical attention seeker.*


^^Hehe, full description in one post!


----------



## rajasekharan (Jan 6, 2007)

Boy . . Give me that laptop i will write endless good things *chokes* about microShit


----------



## Kniwor (Jan 7, 2007)

Firstly the writer is not a girl, it's a boy,  named  "Tristan Shuddery", a conservative aged 54, a friend of shelly, whos posted on that site. Please read carefully.

Secondly, the site is fictional and all the characters supporting "Tristan Shuddery " too. 



> For those of you who are still worried this site might be real, I just thought I should point out the archived webpage from May 13, 2006. Using the archive system at Internet Archive.org I was able to look up a page which once existed on STR but has since been removed. Isn't the internet grand?



from
*nilliac.livejournal.com/166123.html


----------



## Aberforth (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks Kniwor for pointing that out. I presumed as much, the site would possibly be a spoof to get page hits (ads) or a democrats way of telling republicans are uneducated and stupid.


----------



## led_shankar (Jan 8, 2007)

you misogynistic idiots, this is OBVIOUS sarcasm. how blind can you get?


----------



## mehulved (Jan 8, 2007)

led_shankar said:
			
		

> you misogynistic idiots, this is OBVIOUS sarcasm. how blind can you get?


 Devotion can go to such levels that it can turn into blind faith.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Feb 17, 2007)

I just saw One more such silly page like the one earlier. especially  See point number 8.

*www.adequacy.org/stories/2001.12.2.42056.2147.html



so , all of us using linux are hackers ...  and Linus Torvalds is a bigger criminal bin laden. LOL.


----------



## led_shankar (Feb 17, 2007)

@phenom: why are you taking these things so seriously. The first one was a joke, for sure, and if 


> Popular hacker software includes "Comet Cursor", "Bonzi Buddy" and "*Flash*".


 is not a joke, I don't know what is.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 17, 2007)

I do not understand dumb people. What is her problem?. Tell her to go and MS ass.


----------



## Aberforth (Feb 17, 2007)

That is a sarcasm blog, making fun of the stupidity of American conservatives based on a radio show. Not a real one, don't worry too much about it.


----------



## Manshahia (Feb 17, 2007)

he he he........
Guys stop using LINUX  or u wud b declared criminals helping Osama.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 17, 2007)

Aberforth said:
			
		

> That is a sarcasm blog, making fun of the stupidity of American conservatives based on a radio show. *Not a real one, don't worry too much about it.*



Has you say so . 

What do you except from a republician?. I really wish i do not meet woman like this is my life.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Feb 17, 2007)

I m not taking it seriously , it was posted so that we can have a laugh at it.


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 17, 2007)

I am proud to be a sinner


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 18, 2007)

NucleusKore said:
			
		

> I am proud to be a sinner



Love sinners but hate sins .


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Feb 18, 2007)

^^rofl


----------



## ilugd (Feb 18, 2007)

LOL. Subscribed.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 18, 2007)

I do not know what you two guys finding it so funny.


----------



## praka123 (Feb 18, 2007)

> *8. Is your son obsessed with "Lunix"?*
> BSD, Lunix, Debian and Mandrake are all versions of an illegal hacker operation system, invented by a Soviet computer hacker named Linyos Torovoltos, before the Russians lost the Cold War. It is based on a program called "xenix", which was written by Microsoft for the US government. These programs are used by hackers to break into other people's computer systems to steal credit card numbers. They may also be used to break into people's stereos to steal their music, using the "mp3" program. Torovoltos is a notorious hacker, responsible for writing many hacker programs, such as "telnet", which is used by hackers to connect to machines on the internet without using a telephone.
> Your son may try to install "lunix" on your hard drive. If he is careful, you may not notice its presence, however, lunix is a capricious beast, and if handled incorrectly, your son may damage your computer, and even break it completely by deleting Windows, at which point you will have to have your computer repaired by a professional.
> If you see the word "LILO" during your windows startup (just after you turn the machine on), your son has installed lunix. In order to get rid of it, you will have to send your computer back to the manufacturer, and have them fit a new hard drive. Lunix is extremely dangerous software, and cannot be removed without destroying part of your hard disk surface.


*www.adequacy.org/stories/2001.12.2.42056.2147.html
though ignornace is bliss,what about some people esp newbie computer user parents find these statements real?


----------



## mediator (Feb 18, 2007)

Hehe, what de h3ck!


----------



## led_shankar (Feb 18, 2007)

thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> I do not know what you two guys finding it so funny.


It's a JOKE!!!!


----------



## borg (Feb 18, 2007)

C'mon people, this is a peice of satire. Don't take these comments seriously.


----------



## ilugd (Feb 18, 2007)

did you read today's post on the blog. Silly blog.


----------



## caleb (Feb 18, 2007)

That Shelley woman is crazy...maybe she is a MS shareholder...although this article borders insanity I'd dread to think what would happen to millions of people who earn their bread and butter coz of Microsoft if Microsoft were to go kaput.


----------



## prasad_den (Feb 18, 2007)

The first line:


> Like most things that are worth owning, Computers are an American invention. Look at any modern computer and you will see that the whole thing is the product of American brilliance.




^^^ This says all about the post and the poster...!!!


----------



## ilugd (Feb 18, 2007)

hey that is sarcasm. ok. She is poking fun at conservatives. She means the opposite of what she says.


----------



## caleb (Feb 24, 2007)

drvarunmehta said:
			
		

> I just have to quote this, it's just too funny. Let me summarize this:
> 
> Windows XP Home is for the everday computer user.
> Windows XP Pro is for the computer professional.
> ...


Damn! I am HALF a "pervert terrorist killer" AND an "American supporter"...coz I use Open Suse 10.2 & Genuine (paid) XP Media Center.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Feb 24, 2007)

^^haha.


----------



## koolbluez (Feb 24, 2007)

Not using it is a bigger sin


----------



## caleb (Feb 24, 2007)

^^I ALMOST agree


----------



## piyush gupta (Feb 26, 2007)

Guys i feel shally is someone from MS may be Bill gates (renamed) 

"Linux is for perverts and terrorist killers who do everything just not supporting America!"

seems like george Bush (Renamed)


----------

